# Sick Fish 06/26/11



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Hit the edge southeast of Pensacola Pass Sunday. Sure made us sick to throw the Grouper & AJ's back . Pick up our 6 red snapper, 6 Kings, 1 Alaco jack, 1 Red gruoper and 30 Mingos to take home.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice fish. sorry to hear you had to throw back. Southeast of Pensacola Pass. You don't have to tell me anything but where is that? I'm new to going out on the gulf so in some ways I feel like a retard asking. I have burnt more gas with no luck but time on the water with my 20 ft Mako. I still don't know the distance I can go out so I have been staying pretty close trying to figure out my fuel usage. I have fished the pass there by the base but haven't caught anything. Im sure it something I am doing since I grew up down and St.Pete/Clearwater on the flats and never had a day I didn't tear up on fishing with snook, trout, reds, and anything else. this gulf fishing has been a real challenge for me and my wife. I have done some gulf fishing down there but this is something she has never done so I am trying my best to give her some actions. now we did catch some small fish on the sand bar by the beach but hardly would call it fish looking at what you have there. lol. ours was more like bait. if you could give me some advise and where I can get some fish like yours would be great but like I said. its up to you? I don't want to intrude as well. Thanks Steve


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish. that woulda been a nice trip a month ago. it's sick to think about catching something like that and having to let it go. I love me some baked grouper.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

snookman said:


> Nice fish. sorry to hear you had to throw back. Southeast of Pensacola Pass. You don't have to tell me anything but where is that? I'm new to going out on the gulf so in some ways I feel like a retard asking. I have burnt more gas with no luck but time on the water with my 20 ft Mako. I still don't know the distance I can go out so I have been staying pretty close trying to figure out my fuel usage. I have fished the pass there by the base but haven't caught anything. Im sure it something I am doing since I grew up down and St.Pete/Clearwater on the flats and never had a day I didn't tear up on fishing with snook, trout, reds, and anything else. this gulf fishing has been a real challenge for me and my wife. I have done some gulf fishing down there but this is something she has never done so I am trying my best to give her some actions. now we did catch some small fish on the sand bar by the beach but hardly would call it fish looking at what you have there. lol. ours was more like bait. if you could give me some advise and where I can get some fish like yours would be great but like I said. its up to you? I don't want to intrude as well. Thanks Steve


Snookman the best chance at catching some nice bottom fish like that if you don't have your own numbers check out escambia county's website with all of the numbers for public wrecks http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.htmland you should be able to reach some of the closer ones in a 20 ft mako and they should produce some nice snapper and possibly grouper but you'd have to throw those back right now


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

snookman said:


> Nice fish. sorry to hear you had to throw back. Southeast of Pensacola Pass. You don't have to tell me anything but where is that? I'm new to going out on the gulf so in some ways I feel like a retard asking. I have burnt more gas with no luck but time on the water with my 20 ft Mako. I still don't know the distance I can go out so I have been staying pretty close trying to figure out my fuel usage. I have fished the pass there by the base but haven't caught anything. Im sure it something I am doing since I grew up down and St.Pete/Clearwater on the flats and never had a day I didn't tear up on fishing with snook, trout, reds, and anything else. this gulf fishing has been a real challenge for me and my wife. I have done some gulf fishing down there but this is something she has never done so I am trying my best to give her some actions. now we did catch some small fish on the sand bar by the beach but hardly would call it fish looking at what you have there. lol. ours was more like bait. if you could give me some advise and where I can get some fish like yours would be great but like I said. its up to you? I don't want to intrude as well. Thanks Steve


Its a natural bottom 27 miles southeast of the pass. I think they call it the timberholes. I'll PM you a number to later. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Fish,I havent been able to go but once,messed my back up,Eric, Thank you for your Info on the Tune up on my motor,You really helped me out,guess I owe you another cobe next year,Did Yall hear about my motors,the two 25hp got stolen,Eric keep a eye out up where you work,looks like you had a great time,Take Care and be careful on the fourth.....THE BARB....


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, I am sorry to hear that. I heard on the news about Milton having problems with stolen motors. man people are just getting desperate or its the normal thieves. you would think they would show up somewhere but they dont make us update or have at least have it where you have to have the serial number registered. just plain crazy out there. I hope you get your motors back


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice fish, it does make ya sick to have such a great catch and have to let them go. AND you had to do it over and over.


----------

